# Fishless cycle



## nicholascalhoun (Aug 24, 2019)

In need of your help, complete and utterly newbie to the hobby. I have question regarding my cycle. My tests are reading ammonia 4ppm, nitrite 0ppm and nitrate 5ppm. I have a seeded filter sponge in my filter. I also I have put alot of bb in it during the course of 5 days. Is something wrong. I have put dr. Tims pure ammonia in it on day 1 of the cycle.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Read the article in the Cichlid-forum Library about fishless cycling in the Water Chemistry section.

The ammonia is not being processed. The seeded filter sponge clearly does not have enough healthy and functioning beneficial bacteria to process 4ppm of ammonia overnight.

Not sure what you mean when you say you have put a lot of bb in during the 5 days? From a bottle? Or what was the source of the additional bb you added?

So since first step is to grow the bacteria that process ammonia, you just have to wait.


----------



## nicholascalhoun (Aug 24, 2019)

Bottle bacteria


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

When you use a bottled product you need to go to the manufacturer for support. IDK how they are supposed to work, and I believe the various products have different instructions.


----------



## nicholascalhoun (Aug 24, 2019)

Will do thanks..quick up date nh3 4ppm,No2 0.50, N03,0


----------

